
The free and open CA Let's Encrypt is hiring another sysadmin - coffee--
https://letsencrypt.org/jobs/#systems-administrator
======
tptacek
This is a cool job, but the rules of the site say job posts go on the monthly
hiring thread. There are lots of cool public-interest jobs opening every
month, and if we had them all on the front page, the site would be little more
than job ads.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

 _Please do not post job ads as story submissions to HN._

~~~
toomuchtodo
Public good infrastructure orgs should get a pass IMHO.

~~~
yeukhon
There are non-profit startups that really do geniune work. Do we let them
pass? So many like DDG should we let them pass? What about Tor they do hire
people to manage the project. Should we let that pass? What about research on
cancer? Not saying LE is not important to get a little notice (it’s probably
hard for anyone to notice their career page or whatnot to be honest), but we
should be fair.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Yes, happy to let the org types you mentioned pass. Their benefit outweighs
the hassle of someone hiding or skipping a post.

~~~
yeukhon
Then we should now start fetching them begin to post them on HN. There is a
reason we don’t do that because we can have maybe a hundred to post here as
independent submissions. It is lucky enough there is whoishiring submission
every month. This is not a job posting website. If people really believe in
this pass. I will start posting a dozen of them, you cool? Let’s not make an
exception from an exception.

~~~
toomuchtodo
But this is a job postings website:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs](https://news.ycombinator.com/jobs)

And when you ask if it’s cool if you post a dozen, that’s up for readers and
mods to decide, not myself and my opinion.

I’m even happy to champion the cause of connecting more readers with jobs
available; a rising tide lifts all boats.

Edit: perhaps HN could add a “showjobs” flag similar to “showdead” for those
who don’t want to see a slew of job postings? It seems silly that we’re
quibbiling over a bit of data and it’s visibility.

~~~
yeukhon
HN is funded by a venture and they have the right to promote startups they
have funded. That is something we cannot change. I don’t agree with certain
rules on HN but what can I do?

I am arguing we can’t turn this site into a job website simply because we make
exception for the so-called “public benefits”.

------
CaliforniaKarl
The first line on the page peaked my interest:

> All of our positions are remote and we can only hire in the United States
> and Canada.

I assume there is a fair amount of security involved in the day-to-day
sysadmin work of a CA. I wonder what kind of work environment their sysadmins
have, in terms of secure computing, VPN (or something BeyondCorp-like), etc..

~~~
rhizome
*piqued

------
cheeze
It's mind blowing to me how much LE gets done with such a tiny team. Hats off
to them, they've done a ton of good for the PKI world.

~~~
apple4ever
And yet they can’t do something as simple as year long certs

~~~
yeukhon
Because they didn't want to.

------
cagenut
my god a sysadmin job post I can't remember the last time I saw one of these

~~~
tyingq
It's just been renamed. You can see the job description has all the tick boxes
for "devops".

